# what offshore spinning reel?



## rcmay (Sep 8, 2008)

Im looking for a spinning reel to take snapper/bottom fishing. Do you guys have any recommendations? Looking to spend $150 or less retail. Im leaning towards a Spheros, but not sure what size.


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

Penn 950 Spinfisher


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I use a 14000 and it works well, just get a Saragoosa handle for it.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I know ive hit every "which reel to buy" thread but i cant say enough good things about the penn battles the 7000 or 8000 should do fine, you'll be impressed im sure, and at 120 bucks max you wont feel the wallet stinging


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Spheros 1200


----------



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

Another good Reel that can double as a live line rig because of the dual drag system is the Shimano Bait Runner. Have 3 of them and love them!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

The Baitrunner is nice with the baitrunner feature for a free lined bait. I like it on the bottom too.

But you can do just about the same with any reel by loosening the drag, then tightening when a fish takes the bait.

I've got a couple Stella's that are great for big AJ's and Tuna. For a good all around reel though I agree the new Penn Battle is a fine choice.

So thumbs up for the Baitrunner and a Penn Battle. The Baitrunner is a bit easier and more versatile to use, the new Battle is smoother.

6500 to 8000 models are a good size for offshore unless you're looking to use it on BIG AJ's and BIG Tuna. If you think you might take on bigger fish then go up to the 12000 or 14000.

Then bigger is better (for a bigger, stronger drag). But it weighs a lot more too, which can make a difference on a long hot day.

I've never tried a Spheros.

Jim


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Penn-New-7000-B...351?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a11c8c767


----------



## Seminole1 (Dec 22, 2007)

The Penn Battle is a great reel for the money,or even if it were twice the money. If you don't have one, you should.:thumbup:


----------



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)

we use penn 750 and 850 they are pleanty for snapper 100 lb braid


----------



## Tidewater1 (Aug 16, 2009)

Have two of the penn conquer series and love them.:notworthy::thumbsup:


----------



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

shimano stradic 8000


----------



## dantheman1 (Apr 28, 2008)

cabo 80 or fin nor 7500


----------

